# Can these designs be printed with DTG??



## Tom Hoskin (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi there, I am looking to make a small line of tshirt prints similar to these designs. A company i found can print on A3 so size isn't an issue. I just wanted to know if DTG is the best method for these tshirts. Thanks in advance.

[media]http://images.project722.co.uk/images/products/zoom/1390301992-25917900.jpg[/media]

[media]http://static.mainlinemenswear.co.uk/shopimages/products/normal/0000%20ss%20pics%20010%20094.jpg[/media]

[media]http://static.mainlinemenswear.co.uk/shopimages/products/normal/0000%20a%20939%20010.jpg[/media]


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I can't see any design, do you have a link ?


----------



## Tom Hoskin (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh thats weird they were there when i previewed the thread. Apologies you should be able to see them now. 

Diesel > Diesel T Ebo T Shirt White > Diesel T Shirts Diesel Polo Shirts Diesel Clothes Stockists Online Mainline Menswear Stockists Of Diesel Clothing Fila Vintage Stone Island Gio Goi Henleys Affliction Blue Blood Lyle and Scott.

Religion > Religion No Religion No Cry T Shirt White > Religion T Shirts Polo Shirts Clothing Religion Mens Designer T Shirts Clothes @ Mainline Menswear Official Stockists Of Religion T Shirts G Star Hugo Boss Armani Diesel Fred Perry Franklin Marsh


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

Tom Hoskin said:


> Hi there, I am looking to make a small line of tshirt prints similar to these designs. A company i found can print on A3 so size isn't an issue. I just wanted to know if DTG is the best method for these tshirts. Thanks in advance.
> 
> [media]http://images.project722.co.uk/images/products/zoom/1390301992-25917900.jpg[/media]
> 
> ...


I would say it depends on the quantity you're gonna print. DTG machines will be able to print those in small runs. If printing onto white polyester garments then sublimation is probably the way to go. If you are printing large runs then screen printing is the best method.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

All techniques have pro and cons, I see not problem printing these design with DTG, espicially for a small line of tshirts.
On light, better to pretreat the garment.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Very easy to do on a DTG printer. Oversized prints would be best suited on DTG machines with large print areas...such as the NeoFlex. (17"x42" print area)


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Tom Hoskin said:


> Oh thats weird they were there when i previewed the thread. Apologies you should be able to see them now.
> 
> Diesel > Diesel T Ebo T Shirt White > Diesel T Shirts Diesel Polo Shirts Diesel Clothes Stockists Online Mainline Menswear Stockists Of Diesel Clothing Fila Vintage Stone Island Gio Goi Henleys Affliction Blue Blood Lyle and Scott.
> 
> Religion > Religion No Religion No Cry T Shirt White > Religion T Shirts Polo Shirts Clothing Religion Mens Designer T Shirts Clothes @ Mainline Menswear Official Stockists Of Religion T Shirts G Star Hugo Boss Armani Diesel Fred Perry Franklin Marsh




DTG printing is great for a preprint line. You can do sample prints to take pictures of and to display. And you can print the shirts as the orders come in so you don't have any printed stock tying up capital and space.

_


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

for the white designs, sublimation hands down! message me if you want to go sublimation maybe I can help. Good luck to you uncletee.


----------

